# Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

I got the Stromung Exhaust on, sounds good although I'm hoping it gets a bit louder once it breaks in a bit. My wife's AWE Twin2 got a bit louder and its pretty much perfect now, so I have hopes for mine as well. Only problem I have with the exhaust is the piping is so bug that it almost rests on a crossmember under the car and thus rattles pretty badly when I get on the pedal. The crossmember doesn't hold anything on and it comes off really easily. I want to just get rid of it, but since I'm not exactly sure what its there for don't want to risk f-ing up the car. I might find some rubber I can lay across the top of the crossmember to muffle the rattles. 
I also found the correct grill and a S4 badge for it, installed a brand new set of Audi Rings on the trunk and the correct era S4 badge too. Then for one final bit I tinted the windows to a level slightly darker than legal. Now I'm cruising in what I like to think of as the MobstUr S4.
















































I did notice when my downpipe was off that my turbo has a fair amount of side play in the shaft. The impeller never hit the side of the housing or anything but with the amount of play and the fact that my wife noticed quite a bit of "turbo smoke" when I get on it I'm thinking my car might be getting an RS2 or better setup sooner than I was expecting. Oh darn.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (DutchVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchVDub* »_I did notice when my downpipe was off that my turbo has a fair amount of side play in the shaft. The impeller never hit the side of the housing or anything but with the amount of play and the fact that my wife noticed quite a bit of "turbo smoke" when I get on it I'm thinking *my car might be getting an RS2 or better setup sooner than I was expecting*. Oh darn.









That's gotta suck.








Can't believe how clean that is!


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (EK20)*

3071! The RS2 is small for our thin air.


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
That's gotta suck.








Can't believe how clean that is!









Thanks man, I've been really happy with it since I bought it.

I'm definitely going Garret, why spend money on an OEM turbo when I can buy a bigger/better/faster spooling turbo for the same amount of quid?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (DutchVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchVDub* »_I'm definitely going Garret, why spend money on an OEM turbo when I can buy a bigger/better/faster spooling turbo for the same amount of quid?

Not a bad idea. I'd do the same thing if I was in the market for some new snails. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (EK20)*

looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoXRocco (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (Sepp)*

Very nice! I'd love to get a Stromung, if they didn't cost what I just paid for an entire 84 Rabbit GTI (a prepared race car in fact). 
Far too much money for an exhaust, I don't car how rare our cars are...
Car looks great though! Keep us posted on the new turbo situation! I'm considering a GT3071 when my stock snail wears out. 


_Modified by AutoXRocco at 8:10 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## 82lowe36id (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (DutchVDub)*

Nice looking S4. I am thinking about buying one off of my Father. He has one that is pretty clean and needs paint. he has been a Master Audi Technician now for for over 40 years and has done all the work on it. Only problem is I will have to sell my 95 Golf Sport to get it. I am loving the mpg on the Golf and it is a fun car to drive. How have you liked your S4. Is the normal 18-23 mpg that shows up on the web about right? Having quattro thoughwould make up for the decrese in mpg to me!!!


----------



## AutoXRocco (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (82lowe36id)*

18-23 mpg is dead on for me. All my tanks have been in this range since I got it. I live in the mountains, so I'm always going up hills and around corners. When I move back down to the flatlands after I graduate I expect to see a mild increase, at least on the highway.


----------



## 82lowe36id (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Some pics, and the first new post in months for this forum (AutoXRocco)*

Well, my father said he would give it to me for what he has in it, 500.00 bucks. It needs paint (it is faded a little) and the front bumper cover is cracked from someone bumping it. Other than that it just needs the interior cleaned really good. it has 140,000 roughly on it. It seems like a sweet deal and I am really leaning at doing it. How much is a new front bumper cover?


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah, I get an average of 22mpg. I check it everytime I fill up with the trip odometer.


----------

